# Need recs for make-up, Pictures included. <3



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi again.  I found some pictures of what look I would like to emulate.  The trouble I'm having the hardest time with is the cheeks and highlighter (bronzed beauty with a dash of pink), but eye-makeup recommendations would be fine too.  Any product/make-up/application advice is apprieciated.  Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT ::  Sorry if it wasn't clear, these pictures are not of me.  I'm looking for recommendations on how to achieve this look - This girl is actually on myspace.  Sorry for any confusion.

The pictures ::


----------



## user4 (Dec 15, 2005)

u should try dollymix, do u have that? and u should also try msf's for the glow (maybe procelain pink or shimpaign for less pink/more gold thing)... oh and u may also want to try gold deposit for a little more bronzy look!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 15, 2005)

the eyes could be smoulder eye khol, with da bling e/s and crystal avalanche e/s.  Shimpagne MSF and dollymix are good suggestions too. I have no idea about the lips though.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 15, 2005)

stripper chic?  I would try mixing maybe something like "pink freeze" or something with a gloss.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2005)

For a highligher shadow I think Phloof would work really well and you probably could also brush it on to highlight your cheekbones too. If you're looking for a liquid highlighter BeneFit Moon Beam might be a good option.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tabitha* 
_For a highligher shadow I think Phloof would work really well and you probably could also brush it on to highlight your cheekbones too. If you're looking for a liquid highlighter BeneFit Moon Beam might be a good option._

 
Okay, I currently use Shroom as a highlighter, but I have phloof as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_u should try dollymix, do u have that? and u should also try msf's for the glow (maybe procelain pink or shimpaign for less pink/more gold thing)... oh and u may also want to try gold deposit for a little more bronzy look!!!_

 
Okay, I have all of those, except Dollymix.  I'll have to pick it up next time I'm at my counter.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_the eyes could be smoulder eye khol, with da bling e/s and crystal avalanche e/s.  Shimpagne MSF and dollymix are good suggestions too. I have no idea about the lips though._

 
Thank you for the eye makeup recommendation, I'll try it.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_stripper chic?  I would try mixing maybe something like "pink freeze" or something with a gloss._

 
Ah, I would've never thought of Pink Freeze.  Thanks!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 16, 2005)

for your skin try all over foundation (i use hyper real spf 15), do powder when you tend to shine, then use iridescent powder on your cheeks and along your temple and bridge of your nose, then top it with a soft pink matte blush. don't use shimmery blush or it won't let the highlighter under (aka, "powder") shine through...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2005)

For highlighters, try Clinique All Over Rub in Nude, or in the Rose color. They're really iridescent and easy to layer. Being a liquid, its easy to blend and not look cakey. Use it as a highlighter for brows, and then blend it out to highlight halfway down the cheekbone, in sort of a C motion on your left eye/cheekbone, and a backwards C on your right...the result will look like the 2nd and 4th picture, if you see what I mean. Then lightly dust a lightly pigmented (that way you can layer easily and not over do it) baby pink blush where you like. <<Thats the trick...for this look, I always apply my highlighter and blush BEFORE bronzer. That way, the bronzer is easier to control because you see and know how much color is already on your faace, and see how dark you really get since its over the blush (hopefully that makes sense!) Apply a NON orangey bronzer (my favs are Benefit Hoola(matte) and Nars Laguna -shimmery) in the same motion on your cheekbones and anywhere else like your cleavage(for extra OOMPH!) to your calves, thighs, etc.
A really nice milky-pink gloss is Benefit thegloss in No Peeking...
hth, my fingers are exhausted LOL! haha


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_For highlighters, try Clinique All Over Rub in Nude, or in the Rose color. They're really iridescent and easy to layer. Being a liquid, its easy to blend and not look cakey. Use it as a highlighter for brows, and then blend it out to highlight halfway down the cheekbone, in sort of a C motion on your left eye/cheekbone, and a backwards C on your right...the result will look like the 2nd and 4th picture, if you see what I mean. Then lightly dust a lightly pigmented (that way you can layer easily and not over do it) baby pink blush where you like. <<Thats the trick...for this look, I always apply my highlighter and blush BEFORE bronzer. That way, the bronzer is easier to control because you see and know how much color is already on your faace, and see how dark you really get since its over the blush (hopefully that makes sense!) Apply a NON orangey bronzer (my favs are Benefit Hoola(matte) and Nars Laguna -shimmery) in the same motion on your cheekbones and anywhere else like your cleavage(for extra OOMPH!) to your calves, thighs, etc.
A really nice milky-pink gloss is Benefit thegloss in No Peeking...
hth, my fingers are exhausted LOL! haha_

 
Thank you so much for these recommendations, I'll definitley try the highlighter.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_for your skin try all over foundation (i use hyper real spf 15), do powder when you tend to shine, then use iridescent powder on your cheeks and along your temple and bridge of your nose, then top it with a soft pink matte blush. don't use shimmery blush or it won't let the highlighter under (aka, "powder") shine through..._

 
Thank you!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 18, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 19, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 21, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 22, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 23, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 24, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Isis (Dec 24, 2005)

You could print out one of those pics, take it to a counter, and have an MA help you work on the look


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

this look rules, and it's so easy to achieve [even with drugstore products] i've done looks like this on a bunch of photoshoots, so here's the breakdown of what i usually use:

EYES:
milani snow frost eyeshadow
milani antique gold eyeshadow
milani golden bronze eyeshadow
milani storm eyeshadow
milani silver bullet eyeshadow
milani true black eyeliner pencil
milani brown black eyeliner pencil
milani black liquid eyeliner
max factour 2000 calorie black mascara
CHEEKS:
flirt crazy in love blush
milani luminous blush
milani radiant bronzer [this may vary depending on your skin colour/tone]
milani tiger bronzer
LIPS:
milani moon over paradise moist matte lipstick
milani nothing sweet lotta lip lipgloss
milani tres pink lipgloss

ha, seems as though i'm a bit of a milani addict, huh? buuut anyways, that's the breakdown of what i use when i do that look, hope it helps a little :] this is definately one of my favourite looks, so if you need any help with it, feel free to pm me ;]


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_this look rules, and it's so easy to achieve [even with drugstore products] i've done looks like this on a bunch of photoshoots, so here's the breakdown of what i usually use:

EYES:
milani snow frost eyeshadow
milani antique gold eyeshadow
milani golden bronze eyeshadow
milani storm eyeshadow
milani silver bullet eyeshadow
milani true black eyeliner pencil
milani brown black eyeliner pencil
milani black liquid eyeliner
max factour 2000 calorie black mascara
CHEEKS:
flirt crazy in love blush
milani luminous blush
milani radiant bronzer [this may vary depending on your skin colour/tone]
milani tiger bronzer
LIPS:
milani moon over paradise moist matte lipstick
milani nothing sweet lotta lip lipgloss
milani tres pink lipgloss

ha, seems as though i'm a bit of a milani addict, huh? buuut anyways, that's the breakdown of what i use when i do that look, hope it helps a little :] this is definately one of my favourite looks, so if you need any help with it, feel free to pm me ;]_

 
Ah, I have absolutely -no- Milani in my makeup collection.  Maybe I'll have to go pick some up.  In the meantime, could you recommend any other brand/products?  Primarily Chanel and MAC are what I use most.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_You could print out one of those pics, take it to a counter, and have an MA help you work on the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I might.  My nearest counter is about 30-40 minutes away, and I usually don't have much time, but perhaps sometime over vacation.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 26, 2005)

i've never tried the look using all mac, but i think that these products could be used to get the look...

EYES:
mac beige-ing shadestick
mac silver ring eyeshadow
mac coquette eyeshadow
mac charcoal brown eyeshadow
mac bark eyeshadow
mac knight divine eyeshadow
mac black tied eyeshadow
mac industry powerpoint pencil
mac engraved powerpoint pencil
mac all black fibre rich mascara
CHEEKS:
mac cute blush
mac coy blush
mac dollymix blush
mac golden bronzer [depends on your skintone, again]
mac pearlette pearlizer
LIPS:
mac politely pink lipstick
mac morning glory lustreglass
mac luminary lustreglass


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i've never tried the look using all mac, but i think that these products could be used to get the look...

EYES:
mac beige-ing shadestick
mac silver ring eyeshadow
mac coquette eyeshadow
mac charcoal brown eyeshadow
mac bark eyeshadow
mac knight divine eyeshadow
mac black tied eyeshadow
mac industry powerpoint pencil
mac engraved powerpoint pencil
mac all black fibre rich mascara
CHEEKS:
mac cute blush
mac coy blush
mac dollymix blush
mac golden bronzer [depends on your skintone, again]
mac pearlette pearlizer
LIPS:
mac politely pink lipstick
mac morning glory lustreglass
mac luminary lustreglass_

 
Awesome, I have almost all of those.  I'll definitley try this soon, thank you again!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 30, 2005)

Bumping♥


----------



## Jude (Dec 31, 2005)

I would definately lose that lipstick.  The color is not quite right for you and reminds me of that bubblegum pink lipstick that everyone gets when they are a teenager before moving onto warmer, more wearable pinks.  If you do like the frosty, high glam look, you should try Pink Maribu lipstick which would go great with  your skintone.

Also, you may want to consider another kind of mascara or try using a lash comb.  From what I can see, your lashes look kinda clumpy and that can ruin any look.  Dior Show is amazing mascara that will give  you great length and volume without that weird clumped up look.

Other than those things, you look fine.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I would definately lose that lipstick.  The color is not quite right for you and reminds me of that bubblegum pink lipstick that everyone gets when they are a teenager before moving onto warmer, more wearable pinks.  If you do like the frosty, high glam look, you should try Pink Maribu lipstick which would go great with  your skintone.

Also, you may want to consider another kind of mascara or try using a lash comb.  From what I can see, your lashes look kinda clumpy and that can ruin any look.  Dior Show is amazing mascara that will give  you great length and volume without that weird clumped up look.

Other than those things, you look fine._

 
But those pictures aren't of me?

I was wanting recommendations FOR the high-glam // Playboy bunny look.  I don't like her lipstick either, but the rest of it I like, I actually am always wearing nude lips to balance out my (almost every day) smoky eyes.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 31, 2005)

** New pictures added. **


----------



## user3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_** New pictures added. **_

 
Where  are you getting these pictures from?


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Where  are you getting these pictures from?_

 
It's a girl on myspace, www.myspace.com/theonlydarlingnikki.


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 1, 2006)

I love her makeup too, it does look stripperish and pornstar-like, but i gotta admit i actually like that look. I will try out all the color recommendations for sure!


----------



## Chelsea (Jan 1, 2006)

thats photoshop


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_thats photoshop_

 
I know, she heavily photoshops her pictures, but at least you can still see the -type- of look I want.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 2, 2006)

Revlon has a great super lustrous nude gloss that might go with this look its like $6 in walmart- I'd line my lips with spice liner - the top pictures look like a more nude lip the bottom have a pale pink..  Good Luck (BTW- my hubby just thought I was on a not so nice site when he seen the muse for the makeup look) LOL


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Revlon has a great super lustrous nude gloss that might go with this look its like $6 in walmart- I'd line my lips with spice liner - the top pictures look like a more nude lip the bottom have a pale pink..  Good Luck (BTW- my hubby just thought I was on a not so nice site when he seen the muse for the makeup look) LOL_

 
Haha.  Sorry, I know that she does have a very stipper-ish look.

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 3, 2006)

Lips: Hue lipstick, Whirl liner, Flaurabundance lipglass. This looks dead-on. HTH!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Lips: Hue lipstick, Whirl liner, Flaurabundance lipglass. This looks dead-on. HTH!_

 
Thank you, I've been looking at hue!


----------



## KJam (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't wait to see what you come up with - you must do a FOTD when you're all done. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I can't wait to see what you come up with - you must do a FOTD when you're all done. I am looking forward to it!_

 
I pretty much have it all down, it's just I need to get the perfect - huge lashes like she has, and something to make it so that my foundation//makeup stays smooth all day.  I'm getting these weird clumpy things on my nose halfway through the day.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 5, 2006)

I do this look often and I use Tony and Tina Cosmetic powder in perfect pink as my highlight on the cheekbones.  It looks superhot.  Tony and Tina was discontinued and is really cheap on ebay right now.  I bought mine on there for about $7 with shipping.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_I do this look often and I use Tony and Tina Cosmetic powder in perfect pink as my highlight on the cheekbones.  It looks superhot.  Tony and Tina was discontinued and is really cheap on ebay right now.  I bought mine on there for about $7 with shipping._

 
Thank you!!  I'll look into Tony and Tina.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I pretty much have it all down, it's just I need to get the perfect - huge lashes like she has, and something to make it so that my foundation//makeup stays smooth all day.  I'm getting these weird clumpy things on my nose halfway through the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the pictures seem rather air brushed, so thats probably why it looks so perfectly smooth in the pics


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_the pictures seem rather air brushed, so thats probably why it looks so perfectly smooth in the pics_

 
I know, she -really- photoshops her pictures.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey christina, whats your myspace?


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_hey christina, whats your myspace?_

 
I don't have one, I just usually go online when I'm over a friend's house.  Too lazy to make one, hehe.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 13, 2006)

Bumping♥


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 13, 2006)

No offense, but what recs are you looking for exactly? Everyone seemed to have helped, so maybe if you were more specific, you wouldn't need to keep bumping this post. Let us know exactly how we can help ya out!


----------

